

Ask HN: what is the best way to read HN via Twitter? - msort

Do not want to refresh HN homepage repeatedly and waste HN resources.
======
phamilton
I RSS the front page, and only when I want to "do HN" and nothing else do I
spend time on the homepage.

------
mcav
<http://twitter.com/hackernewsbot>

~~~
msort
Thanks!

It works. The problem with this bot is that it shows the original URL
submitted, but not the HN URL, which includes the interesting and valuable
comments.

~~~
mcav
<http://twitter.com/hntweets>

------
ludwig
There's also <http://twitter.com/newsyc20> and
<http://twitter.com/hackerlinks>

------
spooneybarger
Why do you need to refresh the homepage constantly?

